# Scope for an AR-15



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Well I finally recieved my 18" varmint upper from rock river today. It has been on order since december, now that i have it, Im trying to figure out what scope to put on it. The lower is a RRA w/ 2 stage trigger, with the delta stock,ambi safety,winter trigger guard, over sized mag release, dual loop end plate and magpul b.a.d lever. The upper is the 18" stainless heavy barrel with the 1/8 wylde chamber, with a quad rail, varmint gas block and badger tact latch.

Im figuring on shooting up to 300yrs. Id like a lighted retical, adjustable parallax and something along 4-12 or 6-24 power. Id like to stay around 200or so for the scope.

Thoughts?


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Those Nikon M-223 scopes looks good.
I had a Vortex and did not like it. No nearly as clear as my Nikon or the Leupold I had on a .300 win mag.

Toss up a pic of your build. Here is the AR I put together:









Stag lower with Stag parts kit. Adams Arms piston upper, Larue folding battle sights, mako grip, magpul AFG2 front grip, ACE M4 SOCOM stock, dpms buffer & spring, magpul trigger guard, pmags.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Here she be, just need some optics and some 55gr hornaday Vmax and im set


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

How do you like that grip? I had planned to put one like it on my next build, which will be a varmint gun like yours. I planned for a colt upper, 24" barrel, drop in trigger...can't remember the brand but they are made in Texas and adding one of the nikon m-223 scopes.
It should come out something like this, with a different stock...


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I don't. This is what i really want for a grip. Ive had it on two previous lowers.


http://www.midwayusa.com/product/11...tol-grip-ar-15-with-finger-grooves?cm_vc=U112


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Your asking for a whole lot of scope for that amount of money. Just looked at Cabelas catalog and don't see much for that price range. Cabelas tactical is in that price range. It gives you the turrets but not the lighted reticle.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have a 3.5X10 Leupold Tactical on my 20" DPMS, I was able to luck out and get a pretty good deal on it from a local shop. I would maybe try to save a little more money and bump up your scope budget, if not then maybe try out the SWFA sample list and see what they have.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I like leupold due to durability as well as quality. I don't like lighted reticles. I like to keep it simple stupid. I don't want to rely on a battery when it's time to pull the trigger. A VX1 in 4-12 would set you back $250-$270. Nikons aren't bad either.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

I use a Gobble Stopper It is a red/green dot scope


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I think i found the scope im going to get.

http://www.opticsplanet.com/weaver-kaspa-3-12x44sf-ill-ballistic-x-tactical-rifle-scope.html


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

BottomBouncer said:


> Those Nikon M-223 scopes looks good.
> I had a Vortex and did not like it. No nearly as clear as my Nikon or the Leupold I had on a .300 win mag.
> 
> .


 REALLY??? I have a vortex on mine, I also have a set of their bonics and I think their the clearest and brightest optics ive ever seen. please PM me details of yours so I can buy it from you


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

ezbite said:


> REALLY??? I have a vortex on mine, I also have a set of their bonics and I think their the clearest and brightest optics ive ever seen. please PM me details of yours so I can buy it from you


Vortex on mine as well and love it.


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Vortex Crossfire with illuminated reticle is in your price point and a well built scope.

I have experienced one issue with a Vortex Viper where the reticle came loose. It was mounted on a SR-25. Vortex repaired the scope and quickly returned it, free of charge.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

TomC said:


> I think i found the scope im going to get.
> 
> http://www.opticsplanet.com/weaver-kaspa-3-12x44sf-ill-ballistic-x-tactical-rifle-scope.html


Weaver makes a nice scope I have a couple of the V16s.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Not in your price range but you get what you pay for.
Weaver 4-20X50 Super Slam Riflescope Side Focus Fine-X Reticle


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Well i went to gander mtn today to check out some scopes. I checked out the weaver, loved the scope except for the 3-3.5" eye relief, everything else was great. 
Checked out the M-223 scope, loved the eye relief, clear glass, but one major down fall, non illuminated and i couldnt see the reticles in low light or on any dark objects.

Scope 3 was a bushnell ar-4.5-18x40, and it was good all way way around except non illuminated 

I looked at a barska 4-16x50 everything about it seemed aveage, really didnt have anything that stood out.

So im still looking at this point


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

I would stay away from Barska, IMO not a good value for your$$$
Have you looked at Burris Fullfield lighted retical 3-9x40 ? Should be able to find them for under $300


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I would buy your scope online if I was you, save a lot of money that way.


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Take a look at SWFA. Their website is the pits but they have good prices.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Beave82 (Apr 6, 2006)

I ordered a Rock River Predator Pursuit upper in June and got it in August. I put the following scope on it and have been very happy with it. I was a little disappointed when I found out it wasn't American made but for the price that can be hard to get.
http://www.natchezss.com/Optics.cfm... Extreme Riflescope Ill. Dual-X Reticle Matte

It has an illuminated red dot in the middle that is nice if you do any night time hunting but it is small enough that it doesn't interfere with long range shooting. I like to be able to turn it down on 2.5 power at times when I'm hunting but have found the 10 power plenty for shooting out to 300 yards and beyond. I was breaking clay birds with it at 300 yards the other week when I had it out. Zeroed it at 200 yards then came up 6 clicks and was right on at 300. I went with the Burris PEPR mount which I am also really happy with. All that's left is a Geissele SSA-E trigger which is coming next week and I will be done with my AR predator/varmit gun


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

I bought the Geissele High Speed Match Rifle trigger in my Match AR and have it adjuated to 2lbs 10 oz pull. Not the most inexpensive trigger but quality isnt cheap


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I went with the weaver scope. So heres my next question/couple of questions. I need to find a shop or machinest in the dayton area that isint going to charge an arm and a leg to turn the barrel and thread it for a muzzle break and or said accessory to be added later The other question is that im getting the front of it set up for dual g2 surefire flashlights. I have two mounts and im going to put one on each side of the quad rail. The key is the pressure switch. I want to run both lights off one single switch and i was thinking about buying two pressure switches and splicing them together. Doable?


----------

